# Pitcher pump problem



## house92 (Jul 4, 2011)

I replaced an old pitcher pump with a new one over a well in the front lawn.  When I start pumping and the water starts, the handle will lock up.  The pipe is not on the bottom of the well, and there appears to be nothing in the water table that is blocking it.  Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Speedbump (Jul 5, 2011)

A Pitcher Pump does not have a pipe.  It has a plunger inside the 3" casing of the pump which works against the check valve in the bottom of the pump to do the pumping.

Maybe you have a different kind of pump than a Pitcher pump.  A picture would be helpful.


----------



## house92 (Jul 5, 2011)

Speedbump said:


> A Pitcher Pump does not have a pipe.  It has a plunger inside the 3" casing of the pump which works against the check valve in the bottom of the pump to do the pumping.
> 
> Maybe you have a different kind of pump than a Pitcher pump.  A picture would be helpful.



 My pump looks exactly like the one in your avatar and has the parts that I attached.

"Pipe" was bad choice of words.  I was referring to the 2" plastic line that connects to the bottom of the pump and extends into the water below.


----------



## Speedbump (Jul 5, 2011)

OK, gotcha.  Did you prime the pump, so as to get the leather wet and pliable?


----------



## house92 (Jul 5, 2011)

Speedbump said:


> OK, gotcha.  Did you prime the pump, so as to get the leather wet and pliable?



Yes, we primed it; however,  the valve is made of rubber instead of leather.  Would that make a difference?  I've noticed as I look around the web that they are described as being leather, but for some reason, ours is rubber.


----------



## Speedbump (Jul 5, 2011)

Well it could if it were to turn over.  PItcher Pumps usually have "leather" leathers.  The 3" cylinder is cast iron and rusts easily.  Maybe the rubber leather turned over because of that.


----------



## house92 (Jul 5, 2011)

Speedbump said:


> Well it could if it were to turn over.  PItcher Pumps usually have "leather" leathers.  The 3" cylinder is cast iron and rusts easily.  Maybe the rubber leather turned over because of that.



In this case, what do you mean by "turning over?"  It seems secure and I don't see how anything could move out of place.  Just to make sure, this picture is what I'm speaking of.  The brown piece on mine is rubber instead of leather.


----------



## Speedbump (Jul 6, 2011)

That piece is the bottom check valve.  Or weighted valve as it's sometimes called.  The "leather" that we're referring to is on the plunger which is hanging from the Pumps handle.  It is a 3" cup leather (rubber in your case).  If; when you pushed down on the handle, the rubber (leather) were to invert, it could get very hard to move the handle either way.


----------



## house92 (Jul 6, 2011)

Speedbump said:


> That piece is the bottom check valve.  Or weighted valve as it's sometimes called.  The "leather" that we're referring to is on the plunger which is hanging from the Pumps handle.  It is a 3" cup leather (rubber in your case).  If; when you pushed down on the handle, the rubber (leather) were to invert, it could get very hard to move the handle either way.



I understand.  Are both the check valve and 3" cup usually made of leather on most pumps?


----------



## Speedbump (Jul 6, 2011)

All the ones I have had apart (and that's quite a few) had all leather.  No rubber.  If your going to try a leather cup, you will also need the inside diameter of the hole in the cup.  It should be either 1-1/4" or 1-1/2".


----------



## house92 (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks for the help, Speedbump.  I ordered leather accessories and installed them today.  The pump works great now!  I don't know why rubber items came with the pump being that they don't work.  Thanks again!


----------

